# Meet Nelly...



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

After finally managing to upload photo's here are a few of our Nelly. 
She is just adorable and after only two days we just couldn't see ourselves without her.
She managed to sleep from 10.30pm to 5.30am last night which we were really happy about I let her out at 5.30am put her back in her cosy crate then she woke us at 6.50am which we were happy with. 
Her food is a little issue at the moment she was eating all meals for first day but from yesterday evening she has been leaving about half I am adding a little gravy to her tea tonight after speaking with my vet so hopefully she may find that a little more exciting. 
We have had no accidents in house or crate so far (touchwood) she is such a little star. 
Enjoy my pictures!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WHAT A SWEETHEART! so cute! thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

How cute 
She looks really snuggled in the bed xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Lovely little girl. Where did you get her from.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

emmelg said:


> How cute
> She looks really snuggled in the bed xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, she does like to be all snuggled in bed and my husband thinks it is really important she is all wrapped up and snuggly! :laugh:


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

deb said:


> Lovely little girl. Where did you get her from.


Thank you, we got her from a Yeovale Kennels.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The second pic is precious! She is such a cutie Where did you get her?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooops! Posting at the same time!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww gorgeous... Don't worry too much with the food issue.. Jarvis ate really well for the first day or so then hardly ate for a few days. It was due to his settling in period. He didn't take long to get back on track  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in love 😍😍😍


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nelly is from the same breeder as Lisa's gorgeous Dexter! You two need to get in touch!


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Daisy was the same with her food when we got her. I weigh her each week to make sure she is putting on weight! She has doubled her weight in the 5 weeks we have had her.


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

She's adorable. Especially love the bed snuggly pic!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Such a beautiful colour - gorgeous 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kwc5bt
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> I'm in love 😍😍😍
> 
> 
> Jeanie 😉
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


Thanks Jeanie....SO AM I!! :love-eyes:


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Nelly is from the same breeder as Lisa's gorgeous Dexter! You two need to get in touch!


Hi Jane, thanks for your comment I luckily found out that Dexter was from the same breeder a little while ago...always nice to know someone with a dog from the same breeder- thanks for letting me know though


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable!!! And what a good girl sleeping all night. I love the picture of her all snuggled up with her blankets


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Such sweet pictures!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

shes lovely!...very beautiful x


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

How cute, I love the snuggly bed photo


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Ps how was Rosie ? I haven't emailed in a little while. Must send her an up to date photo. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?daic2v
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Nelly is STUNNING and I love the name. We clearly have similar tastes in names Charlotte as Nelly was on our list too! 

It's potentially a gamble choosing a pup as early as three weeks but you made a great decision as she's turned out to be a beauty! You must be totally in love!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Nelly, what a cutie, love your name


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> Ps how was Rosie ? I haven't emailed in a little while. Must send her an up to date photo.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Hi Lisa

Rosie was good, think they are very busy at mo with kennels etc. She had to make sure she had her last cuddle with Nelly before we left so she walked her out to the car! hehe. I emailed her last night with some pics and a little update...Nelly isn't eating all her food she was really good for first day but these last couple of days she is leaving quite a bit I am not worrying to much about it as she is still happy in herself and going toilet but trying to add little bits of chicken to make it a little nicer for her. 
I noticed you changed Dexter's food, is this for convenience or for a different reason? I have been bought up with dogs but when it comes to food there is so so much to choose from I am a little baffled as to what is best for her? I don't really want to have to change her food so soon but I will obviously do what is best for her. Do you have any advice?


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Turi said:


> Nelly is STUNNING and I love the name. We clearly have similar tastes in names Charlotte as Nelly was on our list too!
> 
> It's potentially a gamble choosing a pup as early as three weeks but you made a great decision as she's turned out to be a beauty! You must be totally in love!


Thanks Turi, I think we did well on the name choice.  We are currently having mummy cuddles while Daddy is out...my first night alone with my baby..ahhhhh 

Yes I think we are very very lucky she has settled in so well and really has taken everything in her stride....I am so in love I hope I win the lottery so I don't have to go back to work!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I changed Dexters food because after a couple of weeks he started with the runs & we had to visit vet etc. At that time someone on here was recommending Barking Heads so we changed as an experiment and as it happens it sorted him out so we stuck with the change. He has quite a sensitive tummy which causes him to poop whenever he is in the car due to nerves we think !!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4x1v4j
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Spencer1 said:


> Thanks Turi, I think we did well on the name choice.  We are currently having mummy cuddles while Daddy is out...my first night alone with my baby..ahhhhh
> 
> Yes I think we are very very lucky she has settled in so well and really has taken everything in her stride....I am so in love I hope I win the lottery so I don't have to go back to work!


Haha - I love it when Marcus goes out and I have Saffi all to myself 

I would love to be with her all day - getting home to her is my favourite part of the day


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely gorgeous! Sooo cute and cuddly. I love her name too, Nelly is top on our list right now aswell. So she's doing great with her training too, lucky you!


----------

